# Armoured Shrimp



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

Hello once again friends!

Quick question for you about Armoured Shrimp with a Betta. I know they are filter feeders, but would their large size make a Betta think twice about attacking it?

I'd rather nto risk buying an expensive shrimp if it was going to be Betta chow.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

You never can know how a betta will act until you try. I have one betta I can keep dwarf shrimp (cherry shrimp) with. I have another that had killed the larger species of ghost and amano shrimp. Just because an armored shrimp can get to 4-5" as adults doesn't make it safe (usually not sold as adults), if a betta want its idea they will eat eyes, limbs.. antenna/feelers...


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

That's the reason I wanted to ask the communities advice and for their experiences first before making a choice. ^^

EDIT: It seems after some further research my tank would be way too small. Its a shame, but I wouldn't want to put something in a tank its not suited for.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I have Vampire and Bamboo Shrimp with no issues with any of the Betta. However, as noted: It depends on the Betta. You do need a mature, densely planted tank and a larger one. I have kept Bamboo in a 5.5 but I supplement fed with Phytoplankton.


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

I think I'll wait till I have space for a tank upgrade, wouldn't want to cause stress to it, or my Betta, and in the end for me that is more important, as I am sure it is for everyone else here as well.


----------

